# [SOLVED] DNS error on ps3



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

I am trying to setup a wired internet connection on my ps3 but it keeps coming up with the message: DNS error (80710102).

Any ideas about how to fix this and get online with my ps3?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

It is a Siemens SpeedStream 4200.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

On your computer, go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. Then in the PS3, manually assign the first DNS address that's listed from the ipconfig, and if a second one is listed, enter it in the secondary DNS server blank.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

ipconfig listed the DNS Server as 10.1.1.1 and the secondary as the same. I entered both into my ps3 and it still did not connect. I then entered just the primary DNS in and it still did not work.

Hmmm...


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

bump!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Do you have the Speedstream modem/router setup to automatically assign a DHCP address to network devices?


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

I'm not sure, how do I check/change my modem settings?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Put *10.0.0.138* in the web browser. By default, both the username and password should be *admin*. Under the setup page, click DHCP. Please post a screenshot of that page.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

I tried to crop this but the white spaces remained. The number *10.0.0.138* didn't work so I went to my ISP's website and looked at my modem and it said to put in *10.1.1.1*, which worked.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Is it just the DNS address the PS3 is not getting?


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Umm, I think so. When I try to test the internet connection this is what it says:

Obtain IP address: Succeeded
Internet Connection: Failed

An error occurred during communication with the server. This is a DNS error. (80710102).


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Try opening the ports by using this guide.


----------



## glynman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

I finally got it working after doing this. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

Glad it's working...

Could you please mark the thread as solved under forum tools.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DNS error on ps3*

You're welcome.:grin:


----------

